# Verstehe ein Login Problem nicht?



## Shorty1968 (10. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe bei meinem Shop ein Login Problem,sprich wenn ich mich einlogge werde ich gleich wider raus geschmissen auch das einspielen eines Backups bei dem ich genau weiss das da alles Funktioniert hat brachte nichts.

Nun zu dem teil den ich nicht verstehe ich habe auf dem selben Server ein Test Shop , das ist ein Spiegel meines Shops und dort gibt es die Probleme nicht bei dem Test Shop Funktioniert alles wie es soll auch das aufspielen des Test Shops auf den normalen Shop Space hatte das Login Problem.

Wie bekomme ich nun raus was das Login Problem auf den Space/Domain verursacht?


----------



## Shorty1968 (10. Juni 2019)

Es wird immer verrückter nun kann ich nicht mal mehr das Backup einspielen,bekomme vom MYSQL Dummper immer die meldung.

*MySQL-ERROR MySQL meldet:
Access denied for user 'shop'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
Fehler bei der Anfrage:
Error establishing a database connection!*

Benutzername und Passwort stimmen aber,was ist da los?


----------



## basti1012 (10. Juni 2019)

Höhrt sich nicht nach login Daten an. Schecke mal nach ob du wirklich groß und kleinschreibung beachtet hast.

Ist natürlich jetzt auch schwer weiter helfe zu können.
Gehe doch mal auf phpadmin und teste dein Passwort ob du da noch rein kommen tust


----------



## Shorty1968 (10. Juni 2019)

Ich habe den Sever nun neu aufgesetzt,ich konnte das Problem leider nicht ermiteln habe alles versucht.

Ich werde auch erst weitermachen wenn ich ein Tool oder möglichkeit gefunden habe ein Komplettes Server Backup Image ,was sich einfach wider einspielen lässt gefunden habe.


----------



## Shorty1968 (14. Juni 2019)

Ich muss das mal Pushen,ich habe nun noch einen versuch gemacht das selbe Problem wider,ich bekomme Folgende meldung:

*Forbidden*

You don't have permission to access /index.php on this server.

Additionally, a 500 Internal Server Error error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

Und mein chmod script lässt sich ausführen,aber setzt die chmod rechte nicht.


----------



## goto; (14. Juni 2019)

Ein Script für das setzen von Zugriffsrechten? Klingt nach einer sehr drastischen Maßnahme.

- Auf was für Files möchtest du denn die Zugriffsrechte setzen? 
- Nutzt du nginx oder apache?
- Wurde das Projekt mit einem bestimmten Nutzer deployed? (www-data | UserXY)


----------



## Shorty1968 (14. Juni 2019)

Bestimmte Dateien oder Ordner benötigen chmod rechte wie z.b cache,images usw diese möchte ich mit diesem script setzen da es schneller geht als von Hand,das hat auch eigentlich immer geklappt und wie schon gesagt auf einer Subdomain klappt es auch immer noch.

Ich nutze den apache2 und kann nicht nachvollziehen wo das Problem auf einmal her kommt.

nein das Projekt benutzt den normalen nutze der mit der Domain im Plesk Kunden Panel angegeben wurde.


----------



## goto; (14. Juni 2019)

Ok, legitim 

Bin leider nicht so Fit mit Apache2. Spucken die Apache2-Logs eventuell noch mehr aus als die Information das der Nutzer keine Rechte hat? (=> Eventuell blockt noch etwas anderes).


----------



## Shorty1968 (14. Juni 2019)

in der /var/log/apache2/error_log steht 

Access denied with code 403 (phase 2). Operator GE matched 5 at TX:anomaly_score. [file "/etc/apache2/modsecurity.d/rules/owasp_modsecurity_crs_3-plesk/REQUEST-949-BLOCKING-EVALUATION.conf"] [line "57"] [id "949110"] [msg "Inbound Anomaly Score Exceeded (Total Score: 5)"] [severity "CRITICAL"] [tag "application-multi"] [tag "language-multi"] [tag "platform-multi"] [tag "attack-generic"] [hostname "51.89.32.72"] [uri "/"] [unique_id "XQOUOTNZIEgAAFQtqRIAAAAH"]

könnte das damit zusammen hängen?


----------



## goto; (14. Juni 2019)

Schau mal im Plesk unter deiner Domain => "Web Application Firewall".
Füge dort dann bei "Security rule ids" den Wert 949110 ein.

Edit: Ja, laut google liegt das wohl an modSecurity von Apache2. Hast du ggf. etwas nachinstalliert? PHP upgrade o.ä.?


----------



## Shorty1968 (14. Juni 2019)

Danke habe ich gemacht aber keine veränderung und wenn es das wäre warum sind die Subdomain von dem Problem nicht betroffen?


----------



## goto; (14. Juni 2019)

```
service apache2 status
```
Was genau geht nicht mehr? Läuft der der Apache2-Service noch?

Habe hier einen Beitrag gefunden, der die gleiche Meldung beschreibt, welche du bei Dir bekommst: https://support.plesk.com/hc/en-us/...dSecurity-Warning-Operator-GE-matched-5-at-TX

Kann dir leider nicht sagen, warum es bei deinen Subdomains funktioniert.


----------



## Shorty1968 (14. Juni 2019)

Danke für deine mühe aber auch diese änderung hat nichts gebracht,kann es sein das es an Debian 9 liegt?


----------



## goto; (14. Juni 2019)

Möglich, aber m.M.n eher unwahrscheinlich. Laut Log blockt modSecurity, welches derzeit ein Bestandteil deiner Applikation ist. Ich weiß nicht was modSecurity macht, wenn in dem aufgerufenen Skript kritischer Inhalt liegt, welcher nicht "public" sein sollte.
Könntest du probieren ausschließlich ein echo in deiner index.php zu platzieren? Eventuell wird in deiner aktuellen index.php etwas aufgerufen, was für modSecurity kritisch ist. Das würde auch erklären, warum die Subdomains funktionieren (Vorausgesetzt diese verweisen nicht auf die gleiche index.php)


----------



## Shorty1968 (14. Juni 2019)

Wen modSecurity  blockt müsste dann wen ich sie Deaktiviere das Problem erst mal weg sein?

Ich bin mit dem Problem völlig überfordert das hatte ich noch nie so ein Problem.

Auf der Subdomain liegt im Prinzip das selbe wie auf der normalen Domain.


----------



## goto; (14. Juni 2019)

Korrekt, dann sollte es weg sein. Wenn es dann noch in den Logs auftaucht, eventuell mal den Service reloaden.


----------



## Shorty1968 (14. Juni 2019)

Ich versuch es nun mal mit Debian 8 ich traue Debian 9 irgendwie nicht damit habe ich schon mal Probleme gehabt die sich nicht lösen liesen.


----------



## Shorty1968 (15. Juni 2019)

So nun bin ich schon etwas schlauer es scheint wirklich an modSecurity zu liegen und zwar scheint es unter Debian 9 *Atomic Basic ModSecurity ,*so das man* OWASP ModSecurity *auswählt und dieser ist zu Intensiv und führt zu Problemen.                        

Allerdings wenn ich nun* Atomic Basic ModSecurity *auswähle bekomme ich folgenden fehler:

Der ModSecurity-Regelsatz konnte nicht installiert werden: modsecurity_ctl failed: gpg: directory `/var/lib/plesk/modsec/.gnupg' created gpg: new configuration file `/var/lib/plesk/modsec/.gnupg/gpg.conf' created gpg: WARNING: options in `/var/lib/plesk/modsec/.gnupg/gpg.conf' are not yet active during this run gpg: keyring `/var/lib/plesk/modsec/.gnupg/secring.gpg' created gpg: keyring `/var/lib/plesk/modsec/.gnupg/pubring.gpg' created gpg: /var/lib/plesk/modsec/.gnupg/trustdb.gpg: trustdb created gpg: key 4520AFA9: public key "Atomicorp (Atomicorp Official Signing Key) <support@atomicorp.com>" imported gpg: Total number processed: 1 gpg:               imported: 1  (RSA: 1) gpg: assuming signed data in `/tmp/tmp8Dl8UF/aum' gpg: Signature made Wed Jun  5 10:31:14 2019 EDT using RSA key ID 4520AFA9 gpg: Good signature from "Atomicorp (Atomicorp Official Signing Key) <support@atomicorp.com>" gpg: WARNING: This key is not certified with a trusted signature! gpg:          There is no indication that the signature belongs to the owner. Primary key fingerprint: 1818 66DF 9DAC A40E 5B42  9B08 FFBD 5D0A 4520 AFA9 TERM environment variable not set. converted 'https://www.atomicorp.com/RPM-GPG-KEY.atomicorp.txt' (ANSI_X3.4-1968) -> 'https://www.atomicorp.com/RPM-GPG-KEY.atomicorp.txt' (UTF-8) --2019-06-14 23:22:20--  https://www.atomicorp.com/RPM-GPG-KEY.atomicorp.txt Resolving www.atomicorp.com (www.atomicorp.com)... 74.208.77.16 Connecting to www.atomicorp.com (www.atomicorp.com)|74.208.77.16|:443... connected. HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK Length: 1694 (1.7K) [text/plain] Saving to: 'STDOUT'      0K .                                                     100% 81.1M=0s 2019-06-14 23:22:21 (81.1 MB/s) - written to stdout [1694/1694] E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/https could not be found. sed: can't read /etc/asl/config: No such file or directory Command '['sed', '-i', '-e', 's#^MODSEC_RULES_PATH\\s*=.*#MODSEC_RULES_PATH="/etc/apache2/modsecurity.d/rules/tortix/modsec"#g', '-e', 's#^RESTART_APACHE\\s*=.*#RESTART_APACHE="no"#g', '-e', 's#^AUTOMATIC_UPDATES\\s*=.*#AUTOMATIC_UPDATES="no"#g', '/etc/asl/config']' returned non-zero exit status 2 Unable to download tortix rule set


----------



## Shorty1968 (16. Juni 2019)

Sorry muss mich noch mal melden,das Problem macht mich fertig,gestern war es weg und alles Funktioniert nach dem ich den Browser Cache von Firefox geleert hatte und nun ist es wider da.


----------



## Shorty1968 (17. Juni 2019)

So nun habe ich den Übeltäter gefunden es liegt an diesem Javascript Code:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
var speedKit = {
  appName: 'stellar-thunder-39',
  whitelist: [
/* START Default Whitelist + Third Party Content */
    {
      host: [
        /schnaeppchenpiet\.eu$/,
        "use.fontawesome.com"
      ]
    }
/* END Default Whitelist */
  ],
  blacklist: [
],
};
!function(e,n,t,r,i,o,a){"use strict";var s="baqend-speedkit",u=s+"-user-id",c=s+"-session-id",d=s+"-ab-test-id",p=s+"-session-timestamp",f=s+"-group";function l(e,n,t,r){return Promise.resolve(e).then(function(e){return new Promise(function(i,o){var a=e.transaction(n,t),s=Promise.resolve(r(a.objectStore(n)));a.oncomplete=function(){return s.then(i)},a.onabort=a.onerror=function(){return o(a.error)}})})}function v(e,n,t){return l(e,n,"readwrite",t)}var h,g,m=function(){function e(){this.dbp=null,this.dbp=this.openDb()}return e.prototype.get=function(e){return(n=this.db(),t="baqend-speedkit-store",r=function(n){return n.get(e)},l(n,t,"readonly",r)).then(function(e){return e.result||null});var n,t,r},e.prototype.set=function(e,n){return v(this.db(),"baqend-speedkit-store",function(t){return t.put(n,e)&&void 0})},e.prototype.clear=function(){return Promise.all([(e=this.db(),n="baqend-speedkit-store",v(e,n,function(e){return e.clear()}).then(function(){}))]).then(function(){});var e,n},e.prototype.disconnect=function(){var e=this;return this.dbp?this.dbp.then(function(n){e.dbp=null,n.close()}):promise.resolve()},e.prototype.db=function(){return this.dbp||(this.dbp=this.openDb()),this.dbp},e.prototype.openDb=function(){var e=this,n=indexedDB.open(s,1);return n.onupgradeneeded=function(e){var t=e.oldVersion,r=n.result;t<1&&r.createObjectStore("baqend-speedkit-store")},function(e){return new Promise(function(n,t){e.onsuccess=function(){return n(e.result)},e.onerror=function(){return t(e.error)}})}(n).then(function(n){return n.onclose=function(){e.dbp=null},n.onerror=function(){e.dbp=null},n.onversionchange=function(t){t.newVersion||(e.dbp=null,n.close())},n})},e}();!function(){function e(){this.map=new Map}e.prototype.get=function(e){return Promise.resolve(this.map.get(e)||null)},e.prototype.set=function(e,n){return this.map.set(e,n),Promise.resolve()},e.prototype.clear=function(){return this.map.clear(),Promise.resolve()}}();function w(n){"complete"!==e.readyState?window.addEventListener("load",n):n()}function b(n){var t=new RegExp(n+"=([^,;]*);"),r=e.cookie.match(t);if(r)return r[1];if("undefined"==typeof Storage)return null;try{return localStorage.getItem(n)}catch(i){return null}}function y(n,t){if(e.cookie=n+"="+t+"; path=/","undefined"!=typeof Storage)try{localStorage.setItem(n,t)}catch(r){}}function P(e,n,t){t!==n&&y(e,t)}function S(e){return void 0===e&&(e=25),function(e){var n=[];n.length=e;var t=0;for(;t<e;)n[t]=0,t+=1;return n}(e).map(function(){return Math.floor(62*Math.random())}).map(function(e){return"ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZabcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz0123456789"[e]}).join("")}function I(){if(null!=r.split){var e=(n=b(p))&&(Date.now()-parseInt(n,10))/1e3<=r.sessionLifetime?b(c):S();return y(c,e),y(p,Date.now().toString()),e}var n;return""}function k(){if(null!=r.split){var e=b(u);if(e)return e;var n=S();return y(u,n),n}return""}function E(e,t){if(n.sendBeacon)n.sendBeacon(e,t);else{var r=new XMLHttpRequest;r.open("POST",e,!0),r.send(t)}}function T(e){return fetch(r.appURL+"/config/VAPIDPublicKey").then(function(e){return e.arrayBuffer()}).then(function(e){return{applicationServerKey:e,userVisibleOnly:!0}}).then(function(n){return e.subscribe(n)}).then(function(e){var n={subscription:e,devicetype:"WebPush"};return fetch(r.appURL+"/db/Device/register",{method:"POST",credentials:"include",body:JSON.stringify(n),headers:{"Content-Type":"application/json"}})}).then(function(e){return 200===e.status},function(){return!1})}function C(n){var t,r,i;"complete"!==n.readyState&&(n.readyState="complete",t="speed-kit-completed",r=window,void 0===i&&(i={}),setTimeout(function(){var n;"function"==typeof CustomEvent?n=new CustomEvent(t,{detail:i}):(n=e.createEvent("CustomEvent")).initCustomEvent(t,!0,!0,i),r.dispatchEvent(n)}))}if(!window){window=!0,r.sessionLifetime=r.sessionLifetime||1800;var L=function(e){var t=e.match(/(opera|chrome|safari|firefox|msie|trident(?=\/))\/?\s*(\d+)/i)||[],r=null;if(/trident/i.test(t[1]))return r=/\brv[ :]+(\d+)/g.exec(e)||[],["IE",parseInt(r[1],10)||0];if("Chrome"===t[1]){if(null!=(r=e.match(/\bEdge\/(\d+)/)))return["Edge",parseInt(r[1],10)];if(null!=(r=e.match(/\bOPR\/(\d+)/)))return["Opera",parseInt(r[1],10)]}var i=t[2]?[t[1],parseInt(t[2],10)]:[n.appName,parseInt(n.appVersion,10)];return-1===e.indexOf("Android")&&null!=(r=e.match(/version\/(\d+)/i))&&i.splice(1,1,parseInt(r[1],10)),i}(n.userAgent),D=L[0],M=L[1],O={subscribe:function(){return"Notification"in window?Notification.requestPermission().then(function(e){return"denied"===e?"denied":"granted"!==e?"undecided":n[t].ready.then(function(e){var n=e.pushManager;return function(e){return e.getSubscription().then(function(e){return!!e})}(n).then(function(e){return!!e||T(n)})}).then(function(e){return e?"registered":"unregistered"})}):promise.resolve("unsupported")},swSupported:!1,wasServed:!1,wasCacheHit:!1,lastNavigate:{browser:D,browserVersion:M,enabled:!1,served:!1,fromOrigin:!0,cacheHit:!1,cdnCacheHit:null,cdnBackendTime:null,cdnPoP:null,firstLoad:(h=null===b(u),g=n[t]&&n[t].controller,h&&!g),splitTestId:b(d)||"undefined",group:b(f)||"undefined",swResponse:!1},readyState:"loading",userId:k(),sessionId:I(),splitTestId:r.splitTestId,group:function(){if(null==r.split)return r.group="A",r.group;var e,n=b(d),t=b(f);return e=t&&n===r.splitTestId?t:r.group?r.group:Math.random()<r.split?"A":"B",P(f,t,e),P(d,n,r.splitTestId),e}(),navigateId:"/db/speedKit.Metric/"+S(32),track:function(e,n,t){var i=new FormData;i.append("navigate",window.SpeedKit.navigateId),i.append("action",""+e),i.append("label",""+n),i.append("value",""+t),i.append("userId",""+k()),i.append("sessionId",""+I()),i.append("group",""+r.group),E(r.appURL+"/db/speedKit.CustomEvent",i)}};if(window.SpeedKit=O,r.disabled=r.disabled||"B"===O.group,r.group=O.group,r.appURL="https://"+(r.appDomain||"{}.app.baqend.com".replace("{}",r.appName))+"/v1",n[t]){O.swSupported=!0;var R=new m;o=r.sw||"/sw.js",!function(e,n){return"Chrome"===e?n>=61:"Firefox"!==e||59!==n}(D,M)?C(O):(!function(r){var i,o,a=n[t].controller;a?((i=a,o={type:"get-navigate-info",clientURL:location.href},new Promise(function(e,n){var t=new MessageChannel,r=t.port1,a=t.port2;r.onmessage=function(n){return e(n.data)},r.onmessageerror=function(e){return n(e.data)},i.postMessage(o,[a])})).then(function(e){if(e){if("wasCacheHit"in e)return r.wasServed=!0,void(r.wasCacheHit=e.wasCacheHit);r.wasServed=e.served,r.wasCacheHit=e.cacheHit,r.lastNavigate=e,r.lastNavigate.firstLoad=!1,r.lastNavigate.swResponse=!0,r.lastNavigate.fromOrigin=e.fromOrigin}C(r)}),a.postMessage({type:"send-cookies",data:e.cookie,event:"load"})):C(r),setTimeout(function(){return C(r)},1e3)}(O),r.disabled?n[t].getRegistration(o).then(function(e){return!!e&&e.unregister()}):promise.resolve().then(function(){var n=window.devicePixelRatio,t=window.screen.width;return Promise.all([R.set("/com.baqend.speedkit.config",r),R.set("/com.baqend.speedkit.screen",{dpr:n,width:t}),R.set("/com.baqend.speedkit.cookie",{origins:[[location.origin,e.cookie]]}),void 0]).then(function(){return R.disconnect()})}).then(function(){n[t].register(o,{scope:r.scope||"/"}).then(function(n){window.addEventListener("unload",function(){n.active&&n.active.postMessage({type:"send-cookies",data:e.cookie,event:"unload"})}),w(function(){window.setTimeout(function(){var e=window.performance.getEntriesByType("resource").map(function(e){return{url:e.name,initiatorType:e.initiatorType}});n.active&&n.active.postMessage({type:"prewarm-fetch",data:e})},1e3)}),n.navigationPreload&&function(e){if(e.active)return Promise.resolve(e.active);var n=e.waiting||e.installing;return new Promise(function(e){return n.onstatechange=function(){"activated"===n.state&&e(n)}})}(n).then(function(){r.navigationPreload?n.navigationPreload.enable():n.navigationPreload.disable()})})}))}else C(O)}}(document,navigator,"serviceWorker","undefined"!=typeof speedKit?speedKit:config,"SNIPPET_LOADED");
</script>
```
_Allerdings weiss ich leider nicht was an dem Code nicht stimmt?_


----------

